# How to gain most sufficiently as an ectomorph?



## Nixoning

Hi,

Over the course of the last 2 years I've been training on a semi-serious level and gained roughly 7 kg's of muscle.

When I first started my eating pattern was as that of any other average 20 year old that just moved out -> crap.

After doing some reading up here and there, I came to the conclusion I should definitely start eating healthier before I injure myself due to a combination of not having the right nutrition intake / training 3 days a week.

Now, 2 years after I started and after educating myself regarding the human body, pushing the body, how it handles itself under certain pressures, and how to recover properly, I've got the following workout scheme, eating scheme and supplementation scheme. I'm curious what you guys think of it, and where there is room for improvement.

My workout scheme is as follows:

Monday – Shoulders and Abs

Shoulders
Military Press 					S 4	- 	R 10 - 14
Seated Dumbbell Press				S 4 	- 	R 8
Dumbbell Front Raise 				S 3 	- 	R 8-10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 			        S 5 	- 	R 12, 10, 8, 8, 6
Dumbbell Reverse Fly 				S 3	-	R 10

Abs
Weighted Inclined Sit Ups			S 3 	-	R 10
Weighted Inclined Crossed Sit Ups		S 3	-	R 5 	per side
Lying Bicycles  					S 3	-	R 20 	per side
Straight Legged Pendulum			S 3	-	R 10
Above 4 exercises are performed as superset 
Planking					       Till drop

Tuesday - Back
Wide Grip Pull Up 				        S 7 	- 	R 12 down to 6
Bent over Barbell Row 				S 4 	-	R 12
One Arm Dumbbell Row			        R 3	-	S 10
Deadlifts					        R 4	-	S 10
Dumbbell Shrugs				        R 4	-	S 8 – 12

Wednesday – Chest and Abs
Chest
Barbell Bench Press				R 4	-	S 8
Incline Dumbbell Bench Press			R 4	-	S 10
Decline Dumbbell Bench Press			R 3	-	S 8
Dumbbell Fly’s					R 4	-	S 12
Chest Dips					        R 4	-	MAX (weighted)

Abs
Lying Leg Raise + Crunches			R 3	-	S 15
Abs roller					        R 3	-	S 10 
Plate Twist					        R 3	-	S 10 	per side
Above 3 exercises are performed as superset 
Side Plank Left 					Till drop

Thursday – Cardiovascular
2 Hours of running with both interval and continuous training methods

Friday – Biceps
Standing Barbell Curl				R 4  	-	S 8
Preacher Curl					R 4	-	S 8
Standing Hammer Curl				R 4	-	S 10
Concentration Curl				R 3	-	S 12
Reverse Barbell Curl				R 3	-	S 7-8

Saturday – Triceps and Abs
Triceps
Close Grip Bench Press				R 5	-	S 5
Triceps Kickback				        R 3	-	S 12-15 
One Arm Dumbbell Extension			R 3	-	S 8-10
Lying Triceps Extension				R 4	-	S 12

Abs
Weighted Inclined Sit Ups			S 3 	-	R 10
Weighted Inclined Crossed Sit Ups		S 3	-	R 10
Lying Bicycles  					S 3	-	R 20
Straight Legged Pendulum			S 3	-	R 10
Above 4 exercises are performed as superset 
Side Plank Right				        Till drop

Sunday – Rest 

I realize it's hard to gain while doing cardio, specially when you're an ectomorph. But running is a big part of my life. So I won't sacrifice that.

As you can see, I don’t have any leg exercises in this workout scheme. Don’t take me for one to skip leg day however. I have been training legs ever since I started. I’m wondering how I can fit leg day in this workout scheme though, so any suggestions on that are more than welcome. 
I was thinking about these 4 leg exercises; and do 1 of them each day. So like; Monday during my shoulder workout, put in a Squatting session. And Tuesday during my back workout, put in a Standing Calf Raise set. I haven’t yet because I don’t know what impact that would have, and if it would be unwise and counter my training. So I’d like to hear some comments on this idea too.

Dumbbell Lunge				        S 4  	-	R 5 	each leg
Squat						        S 6	-	R 10
Stiff Leg Deadlifts				        S 4	-	R 10
Standing Calf Raise				S 8	-	R 15-20

Any other feedback, negative and positive, on my work out scheme, sets, repetitions, anything. Let yourself be heard so I can work with it.


Moving on to my eating scheme

I’m an ectomorph, so gaining is quite hard due the high level of carb intake that is necessary. 
I eat the following scheme 7 days a week.
Breakfast; I’ve got a self-made blended mix up, which lasts me 2 days, from the following products;

-	1 Banana
-	1 Apple
-	1 Orange
-	500 Grams of pineapple slices 
-	500 ml Of any fruit yoghurt (I vary between 4 of them)
-	Roughly 150 grams of your daily cheapest muesli 
-	A blended mix up of roughly 150 grams of kernels, sunflower seeds, rye seed, whole meal seed, wheat and pumpkin seed
-	30 grams of proper Whey Protein Isolate 

I’d like to hear your guy’s thoughts on this breakfast, see if I need to add anything, or take anything out of it perhaps. Further, if this mixture suits my needs, I would highly recommend it. It’s super tasty, delicious, filling, rich in sugars to start off the day with a bang and healthy as f*ck. Mix it during the day so when u wake up your lazy ass can just sit down, read the np, chill and eat.

During the day I basically always eat the same, about 10 – 12 buttered whole meal slices with the following on it;

-	2 Eggs spread of 4 slices
-	Peanut butter spread over 2 - 4 slices
-	Cheese, ham or chicken filet spread over 2 – 4 slices

For dinner I always have a healthy filling meal. From rice with vegetables and chicken, to potatoes with vegetables and beef, to lasagna and other pasta’s. As long as it’s healthy, I’m not too fussy.

In the evenings, when I get hungry I usually eat another sandwich with peanut butter, or cheese with ham or chicken filet. Occasionally I also grab my breakfast mush and have a few bites.

I don’t eat fish, simply, because I dislike the taste. I’d like to have gains, but I’m not one to scarifies awesome food for (perhaps better food) crap I’m not enjoying. I consider food very important, since we eat so much of it. So everything I eat should be met by taste standards up to a certain extend. 

I drink about 2-3 glasses of milk during the day, and roughly 2-3 liters of water. I try to avoid coffee as much as I can, but sometimes I enjoy a cup when I feel fatigued during the day due to a hardcore training session of the previous day. I sleep about 7.5 – 8.5 hours a night.

Once more, if you guys see anything ordinary or extraordinary missing, or present that shouldn’t be. I’d like to hear your thoughts. Tips of course, are also more than welcome.

Last off is my supplementation

At the moment I’m only taking the daily fish oil and multivitamins. But I have got good experiences with Creatine in the past, and will add this awesome energy increasing product once more as soon as I can afford it.

I have also been looking on the internet for a carbohydrate substitute and found Maltodextrin.
Now, before I consider buying this seemingly promising product, I’d like to hear experiences of fellow hard-gainers that have tried this product. 

In the past I’ve also been taking a variety of amino acids, but decided against it since it’s quite expensive. And on top of it, I’m having all of my amino acids from my WPI at the moment anyway.

I don’t take anything special post-work out, I just make sure I’ve got enough energy from previous eaten food to get me through my work out. 
Also during the workout I don’t take anything else besides water. (This might change after I learn more about Maltodextrin) 
Post-workout all I have is a protein shake. 

If you guys have any tips regarding post-work out products that really worked for you as an ectomorph, or any other additional tips / suggestions, regarding supplementation. I’m all ears.

Now, I realize this is quite a long post with a lot of hidden questions, and room for comments. All I ask of you is to take some time to comment on this to help me out. It would really mean a lot to me, and I would highly appreciate it. 

Side note; I’m not a native English speaker. So don’t go grammar nazi berserk on me. 

Tom


----------



## PillarofBalance

If you are an ectomorph you need more time eating and less time training. 

Having one day for shoulders one for triceps and one for biceps is a terrible idea. And then to see where you can squeeze legs in? 

Your priorities are off.

I would suggest:.
Day one legs.
Day two rest.
Day three back
Day four rest
Day 5 chest
Day 6 rest
Day 7 arms and shoulders


----------



## PillarofBalance

As for the diet you need to count your calories and macros to get an understanding of what it takes to get your weight to climb. .

I think your meals don't look so great.  You should simplify.

Breakfast should be 6 or 7 whole eggs and 4 or 5 slices of toast with jam.  Drink 16 ounces of chocolate whole milk.

Lunch should be something like chicken thighs with a full fat Caesar dressing on it and some potatoes or rice. Drink another 16 ounces of chocolate milk. 

For dinner have a big ass steak with some rice or potatoes. Add butter to the rice or potatoes.  Have another 16 ounces of chocolate milk. 

Before bed eat a tub of Greek yogurt or cottage cheese.

Have Poptarts throughout the day.

That's a bulker


----------



## transcend2007

Welcome to UGB.  That's some first post.  

POB gave you a solid on your routine.  

Your diet also needs significant work.  See the diet section and Helios in the sponsor's section.

In in the right place to learn!


----------



## NbleSavage

All of that direct ab work isn't necessary if you focus on the big compound movements, Mate. Heavy squats will hit your abs just fine. 

Welcome to UGB!


----------



## Bro Bundy

eat big all the time never missing a meal.Lift hard and smart consistently ...Use good gear and growing should be right around the corner


----------



## Bro Bundy

PillarofBalance said:


> As for the diet you need to count your calories and macros to get an understanding of what it takes to get your weight to climb. .
> 
> I think your meals don't look so great.  You should simplify.
> 
> Breakfast should be 6 or 7 whole eggs and 4 or 5 slices of toast with jam.  Drink 16 ounces of chocolate whole milk.
> 
> Lunch should be something like chicken thighs with a full fat Caesar dressing on it and some potatoes or rice. Drink another 16 ounces of chocolate milk.
> 
> For dinner have a big ass steak with some rice or potatoes. Add butter to the rice or potatoes.  Have another 16 ounces of chocolate milk.
> 
> Before bed eat a tub of Greek yogurt or cottage cheese.
> 
> Have Poptarts throughout the day.
> 
> That's a bulker



then clog your toilet cause u just took the biggest shit of your life...get extra rolls u will need them..


----------



## hulksmash

I read "ectomorph" and then scrolled down and see fruits as food

Here we go again

Eat a damn burger or 5...your calories are too low and no training will save you


----------



## Bro Bundy

hulksmash said:


> I read "ectomorph" and then scrolled down and see fruits as food
> 
> Here we go again
> 
> Eat a damn burger or 5...your calories are too low and no training will save you



tell him about the hulk death stack..that will put size on anyone unless it kills them


----------



## PillarofBalance

Boy oh boy I can't wait for bundy to get on the trentrain.


----------



## hulksmash

PillarofBalance said:


> Boy oh boy I can't wait for bundy to get on the trentrain.



LOL my thoughts exactly

And muy Voy V Zakone droog, I doubt 1g Test E+1g Deca would kill anyone


----------



## Bro Bundy

hulksmash said:


> LOL my thoughts exactly
> 
> And muy Voy V Zakone droog, I doubt 1g Test E+1g Deca would kill anyone



im talking the hulk death stack...g of deca ,g of tren, g of eq,g of test,70mg superdroll and a bottle of bourbon ...now thats the hulk death stack


----------



## Azog

Brother Bundy said:


> im talking the hulk death stack...g of deca ,g of tren, g of eq,g of test,70mg superdroll and a bottle of bourbon ...now thats the hulk death stack



You forgot to mention that Hulk pops Abombs like they're tic-tacs completely disregarding any sort of planned dosage. Dem genetics of the pros!

Oh, one more thing I learned from this guru is that when you **** up and eat too much sodium/shit food and get bloated...slam a shitload of letro and you'll dry right up!


----------



## Seeker

Hello Nixoning and thank you for your post. 

I get the impression that you are a very active guy and can see you've put a lot of thought into this. Though I like what POB recommended I for some reason get the feeling you need to go in a different direction that would be a better fit for you. You mention that running is a big part of your life.. I also noticed you like a lot of ab work and cardio.  

I could be wrong but why do I get the feeling that cross fit training is more suitable for you? Have you ever looked into cross fit training?
Now I have my quarrels with cross fit training especially when it comes to high rep Olympic lifts but there's no doubt that people into cross fit are definitely "FIT" with a decent level of muscularity.  

Your thoughts?


----------



## HDH

If I was an ecto...

I would be at the all you can eat pizza place ED.  

Did I mention pizza again? :beaten:

J/K bro, there are better foods to eat, just not as good  

HDH


----------



## Milo

Bring the volume waaaay down brother. I'm in the same boat as you and I will be in the gym no longer than 25 minutes.


----------



## FreeBirdSam

Please take POB's diet seriously.   He may come across as kidding but he's not.   A diet like that will make you big.  Ectos need to not worry about the mirror, prepare to buy larger pants sizes...  prepare to buy larger shirts..  prepare to hear people talk about your love handles..   embrace the fat, because the fat will help you preserve muscle.  A lot of people will tell you to "clean bulk" and you CAN bulk and keep body fat at a minimum, but why?  its so much easier for ectos to shed that body fat later why not just bulk the easy way?  Most ectos have a very active life/work and you need that little bit of body fat to help preserve your muscle.  

Trust me when I tell you that the fastest way to get big is to gain bodyfat AND muscle..  big progressively heavier compound exercises (squats, deadlifts, pullups, ROWS, bench presses.. etc..)  alongside a BIG diet like POB gave you will make you.....

thats right....

BIIIIIGGG.


Good luck my friend and welcome to UGB.    stay dedicated for a few months and you will see it don't have to be very complicated.

-Sam


----------



## Tren4Life

HDH said:


> If I was an ecto...
> 
> I would be at the all you can eat pizza place ED.
> 
> Did I mention pizza again? :beaten:
> 
> J/K bro, there are better foods to eat, just not as good
> 
> HDH




Same here brother. I think i would have pizza with that smuckers peanut butter on it. And i would wash it down with the POB go to drink. Giant glass of chocolate milk.


----------



## Gravitysdefiance

I know I'm late to the game here, and it looks like you'vs gotten some great advice already, but I'm gonna echo some of that cause this hits close to home for me.. I was maybe 170 lbs into my mid twenties and I'm 6'3"..  it took me eating like a damn horse CONSISTENTLY to start gaining. It can't take a back seat man. If it's time for a meal, treat it like your #1 priority. I had a guy tell me "eat everyday like it's thanksgiving" 
The other thing is the training. I know you've heard it already, but again I went through this too. What worked for me was switching to a powerlifting routine. I worked 3 days a week, legs, back and chest and only did big compound movements. Hardly any isolation. I did it on a 6 day rotation..  I buckled down about 5 yrs ago and I'm 255 now.  I will die preaching that skinny guys can get big, cause I used to think it wasn't possible..


----------



## JOMO

15lbs of muscle isn't too shabby from what you have been doing for two years work. But some of the meals look light as in breakfast. Depending on how I feel I will eat about 7 eggs with three pieces of toast or 10-12 egg whites with a bowl of Kashi Go lean cereal. If your not a pop-tart snacker like POB, sub it with a half or whole turkey sandwich in between your meals. And the milk if your stomach can handle it. 

.


----------



## 69nites

Do you not enjoy food? 

If I ate that I would be starving all day long.


----------



## HDH

Steelers4Life said:


> Same here brother. I think i would have pizza with that smuckers peanut butter on it. And i would wash it down with the POB go to drink. Giant glass of chocolate milk.



How about peanut butter pop tarts smothered in cheese and sauce?  

HDH


----------



## hulksmash

Brother Bundy said:


> im talking the hulk death stack...g of deca ,g of tren, g of eq,g of test,70mg superdroll and a bottle of bourbon ...now thats the hulk death stack



Now that, especially the bourbon is gettin my dick hard..I just drank a pint of Wild Turkey Honey Bourbon LOL

and we both know that KISS=only way to do things...went stupid doing 4 injects first of year  LOL

Change it to 2g Deca, 1g Test for 20 weeks+60mg superdrol for 12 weeks...then we're talking ; hopefully my next blast! 




Azog said:


> You forgot to mention that Hulk pops Abombs like they're tic-tacs completely disregarding any sort of planned dosage. Dem genetics of the pros!
> 
> Oh, one more thing I learned from this guru is that when you **** up and eat too much sodium/shit food and get bloated...slam a shitload of letro and you'll dry right up!



LOL now now Azog, there's a method to my madness-no more than 12 weeks for orals, no more than 200-250mg Adrol for a serious competitor 

Well yea letro will dry your ass out if you bloat from sodium...but you better have a visible six pack!

If you're 15% bf and bloat too much from sodium/fast food, even a gram of letro won't save you LOL


----------



## Milo

It sounds ridiculous but the amount of food I have to eat to make consistent gains is uncomfortable and had led me to hate eating. To motivate yourself to continue taking in that dumptruck of calories, make sure you change your foods up. For example: When I first started eating big I became so god damn tired of chicken. One particular meal I almost said to hell with this shit but poured some soy sauce in a bowl turned it into chicken soup. One time at work I couldn't finish my chicken for the life of me so I covered it in peanut butter. It tasted like shit but it was different. Learn to have fun with it. Like previously stated, every day should be a Thanksgiving feast.


----------



## FreeBirdSam

I'm gonna add one more very important thing...   If you get constipated from the excess bulk, try adding some Metamucil a couple times a day it really helps all this required food to keep on truckin down the poop shoot.  

Metamucil with your last meal of the day makes for a nice big soft turd first thing in the morning, and most find that upon waking after doing this they are STARVING...  Which makes breakfast a lot easier to eat

Good luck and sorry for the "sh!tty" post lol
-Sam


----------



## Seeker

I don't know guys. For someone who stated that RUNNING is a big part of his life I don't know if BULKING is the right direction for this man.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I used to think I was an ectomorph...

Anyways, to echo what others have said, you need to eat everything you see. If you are really an ecto (I'm not), you won't get fat if you're training properly. When I decided I had enough of being 165lbs this is what I ate, and the advice came from powerlifters AND bodybuilders:

At least 6 whole eggs with melted cheese, oatmeal, and toast for breakfast with a big glass of milk. I'd stop at the supermarket and grab a rotissiere chicken and eat that throughout the day. I'd stop at burger king of mickey D's 2x a day for a double cheeseburger and wash it down with a protein shake. Drank at least a half gallon of milk. Ate a huge steak or more chicken (at least 8 oz) for dinner. I didn't worry about carbs at all, I just ate everything - rice, potatoes, pasta, whatever. I had some vegetables too. Post workout, I would make a shake that had about 1600 calories in it. I ate 2-3 PB&J's a day. If I woke up at night to take a piss, I would eat a PB&J before I went back to bed. If you're a hardgainer, you need to eat until you're blue.

Train heavy and hard - think Dorian Yates style. Heavy compound movements. Stop doing 2 hours of cardio in one day. I ran this split for years, and always find myself turning back to it:

Mon:  Chest/tris
Tues:  Back
Wed: Off
Thurs:  Legs
Fri:  Shoulders/bi's

Do some 20 min HIT cardio a few times a week to keep the fat down and just for general health.

I gained 40 lbs in 2 years doing this, never went over 15% BF, and the only gear I touched was one 400mg/week test cycle for 10 weeks. I was also like 18 when I did it, and I hit a late growth spurt along the way too.


----------



## sfstud33

For what its worth im ecto too. I've put on 10lbs of muscle in the last year using Spongy's diet and forcing myself to drink gallons of egg whites. I know i should still be eating more but there is a limit to what i can get through my system. 

BTW, if you do the liquid egg whites thing then prewarn all the people around you as you may become violently and pungently gassy. Costco has them for about $10 for a 6 pack of cartons - 50grams of protein per carton. I drink three a day. About to go chug the next one....


----------



## hulksmash

There's no such thing as body types anyway, all BS

if you eat 4k a day and not gain (THAT'S WITH DAILY TEDIOUS COUNTING OF CALORIES) then eat more damn fast food 

Most don't count daily/ever ****ing count and then say they're ecto lol


----------



## sfstud33

too true. People forget food is the best steroid out there. 2-3 years ago i dieted down to 165lbs and it was amazing how little i had to eat compared to now. Of course i looked emaciated but when i set a goal i go for it. Right now im at 196lbs and the key to getting there has been eating about double or triple what i though i should eat. Im still a little off but at least im making good gains - slow and consistent.


----------



## HDH

sfstud33 said:


> For what its worth im ecto too. I've put on 10lbs of muscle in the last year using Spongy's diet and forcing myself to drink gallons of egg whites. I know i should still be eating more but there is a limit to what i can get through my system.
> 
> BTW, if you do the liquid egg whites thing then prewarn all the people around you as you may become violently and pungently gassy. Costco has them for about $10 for a 6 pack of cartons - 50grams of protein per carton. I drink three a day. About to go chug the next one....



Damn, I need a Costco. I drink 1 1/2 cartons a day. I mix it with whey protein for my shakes. 

Not sure if I could just chug it but I've never given it a try.

HDH


----------



## HDH

hulksmash said:


> There's no such thing as body types anyway, all BS
> 
> if you eat 4k a day and not gain (THAT'S WITH DAILY TEDIOUS COUNTING OF CALORIES) then eat more damn fast food
> 
> Most don't count daily/ever ****ing count and then say they're ecto lol



LOL, that's like saying the pros at the top don't gain muscle faster than the average joe. We call it genetics and we call their body types mesomorphs.

HDH


----------



## sfstud33

HDH said:


> Damn, I need a Costco. I drink 1 1/2 cartons a day. I mix it with whey protein for my shakes.
> 
> Not sure if I could just chug it but I've never given it a try.
> 
> HDH




Just Chug it - its slightly unpleasant but not disgusting. Lets just say its definitely not enjoyable. The first time i did it i thought i was going to barf - but its amazing how quickly you get used to it.  I usually have a bight of some solid food before chugging. Great thing is you can just ad some carbs and its a full meal. I find it much easier to do this than to eat solid food like chicken or beef. Its down the hatch in 20 seconds. Try doing that with a chicken breast! My challenge now is to adjust my carbs to be more on point for spongy's diet. Im thinking rice pudding. Rice+milk+sugar = carb city.


----------



## Galaxy

I don't believe in that ectomorph/endomorph/mesomorph shet. Honestly just eat like a fat slob and cut the cardio in half to bring your BMR down a bit so your body can utilize more calories for muscle building. Your best friends are now milk, eggs, pasta and chicken. Drink 2 protein shakes a day, minimum.


Also hot damn, fix your routine. It's disgusting lol


----------



## Milo

x100 on drinking eggs. Gotta commit to it though. If you hesitate you'll probably choke on it.


----------



## Hero Swole

I dont recommend eating Raw eggs because apparently you only metabolize 50% of it.

But if your going to do it just add orange juice and vanilla ice cream. And a bit of vainilla extract if you want.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

HDH said:


> LOL, that's like saying the pros at the top don't gain muscle faster than the average joe. We call it genetics and we call their body types mesomorphs.
> 
> HDH



Classifying by somatypes is a ridiculous concept. Somatypes were created by William Herbert Sheldon... A psychologist. His goal? To associate human body types with human temperament. It was a joke then and is as much of a joke now. Genetics is accurate but labelling Meso, endo, ecto etc is something that should be stopped in its entirety.


----------



## Gravitysdefiance

Hero Swole said:


> I dont recommend eating Raw eggs because apparently you only metabolize 50% of it.
> 
> But if your going to do it just add orange juice and vanilla ice cream. And a bit of vainilla extract if you want.



Really? I started just tossing em in my shakes a couple yrs ago cause I got sick of cooking em everyday..  should we be cooking them?


----------



## HDH

Hero Swole said:


> I dont recommend eating Raw eggs because apparently you only metabolize 50% of it.
> 
> But if your going to do it just add orange juice and vanilla ice cream. And a bit of vainilla extract if you want.



The egg whites in the cartons are pasteurized so they are heated and safe to drink. The heat (126 degrees) kills the salmonella and neutralizes the Avidin to allow it to be digested by the human body.

HDH


----------



## HDH

sfstud33 said:


> Just Chug it - its slightly unpleasant but not disgusting. Lets just say its definitely not enjoyable. The first time i did it i thought i was going to barf - but its amazing how quickly you get used to it.  I usually have a bight of some solid food before chugging. Great thing is you can just ad some carbs and its a full meal. I find it much easier to do this than to eat solid food like chicken or beef. Its down the hatch in 20 seconds. Try doing that with a chicken breast! My challenge now is to adjust my carbs to be more on point for spongy's diet. Im thinking rice pudding. Rice+milk+sugar = carb city.



I do it for the convenience as well. Quality protein to boot.

HDH


----------



## HDH

Docd187123 said:


> Classifying by somatypes is a ridiculous concept. Somatypes were created by William Herbert Sheldon... A psychologist. His goal? To associate human body types with human temperament. It was a joke then and is as much of a joke now. Genetics is accurate but labelling Meso, endo, ecto etc is something that should be stopped in its entirety.



Ha, ha, I'm going to get a different thread going so we we don't hijack this one like we did in J's thread.

I'll put up some real definitions on the body types. I've got the perfect book to supply them.

I'm guessing you've never heard a real definition of each  

HDH


----------



## HDH

Gravitysdefiance said:


> Really? I started just tossing em in my shakes a couple yrs ago cause I got sick of cooking em everyday..  should we be cooking them?



I would suggest switching to carton eggs that have been heated. He's correct on raw eggs not being 100% metabolized. Plus the whole food poisoning thing. LOL

HDH


----------



## DocDePanda187123

HDH said:


> Ha, ha, I'm going to get a different thread going so we we don't hijack this one like we did in J's thread.
> 
> I'll put up some real definitions on the body types. I've got the perfect book to supply them.
> 
> I'm guessing you've never heard a real definition of each
> 
> HDH



Great idea, you're correct about the hijacking. Definitely don't want to derail another thread brother  hahaha


----------



## sfstud33

HDH said:


> The egg whites in the cartons are pasteurized so they are heated and safe to drink. The heat (126 degrees) kills the salmonella and neutralizes the Avidin to allow it to be digested by the human body.
> 
> HDH



Ive read conflicting reports on the Avidin saying that pasteurizing kills the bacteria but does not neutralize the avidin - however it does dramatically increase the bio-availability of protein. I think you need to cook the egg till it starts to turn into a boiled/poached egg to get rid of all the avidin. I could be wrong though...


----------



## HDH

sfstud33 said:


> Ive read conflicting reports on the Avidin saying that pasteurizing kills the bacteria but does not neutralize the avidin - however it does dramatically increase the bio-availability of protein. I think you need to cook the egg till it starts to turn into a boiled/poached egg to get rid of all the avidin. I could be wrong though...



It's been a while since I've checked into it. The story on eggs have changed so many times anyways, it's hard to keep up.

I don't see a warning about consuming raw foods on my whites carton though.

I actually started mixing in the whey powder in the whites when I saw a smoothie recipe on the carton itself.

HDH


----------



## Mprtz

Ectos do NOT carry fat well. OP is also a runner and may not want to gain fat.
That said, much good advice.


----------

